
BulletTrain EXpress: Mac keyboard and trackpad in laptop form - hackerpt
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bullettrain-express-keyboard-platform?mc_cid=f5d1370a74&mc_eid=dc2aed238c#/
======
TomAnthony
This is a rebuild of the original:

[http://www.amazon.com/BulletTrain-Aluminum-Keyboard-
Platform...](http://www.amazon.com/BulletTrain-Aluminum-Keyboard-Platform-
Bluetooth/dp/B005FHZTMM)

~~~
hackerpt
It is. It is the new version for the new Apple Keyboard and Magic Trackpad
launched in late 2015.

